# WitTwo Type C 2x2 Unboxing



## wbcuber (Aug 28, 2011)

This cube is great after it's been lubed. This cube has a nice crunchy feel, reminds me of an A5. I like it better than the Shengshou 2x2. The Shengshou is faster, but the wittwo has better corner cutting and is more controllable in my opinion. I haven't tried a V-cube2 or LanLan, so I can't compare it to them.


----------



## ianography (Aug 28, 2011)

Seattle cuber! Yay!

Sorry, I had to say that. Good video.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 28, 2011)

Cant wait to get mine.


----------



## radmin (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine showed up today. The screw heads are not below the surface of the center piece. It adds to the crunchiness I think.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you dont tighten the screws, the head scrapes the shells and grinds plastic off.

Mine is really slow right now, what should I lube with?


----------



## wbcuber (Aug 28, 2011)

I tightened mine, and lubed it with CRC. Lubing it makes it good.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 28, 2011)

Did you take it apatt to lube, or jeust spray it in?


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 29, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Did you take it apatt to lube, or jeust spray it in?


 
Lubix did wonders to mine!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 29, 2011)

Durn, I'm out of Lubix.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 29, 2011)

it this better than the lanlan, shengshou and V2?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 29, 2011)

Much better than Lanlan and Shengshou.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 29, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Much better than Lanlan and Shengshou.


 
cool, i want to get this so much


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 29, 2011)

I dunno, I still kinda like my lanlan a bit better. While this cuts better, it still seems to lock up a bit, and I really hate the crunchy feeling, compared to my silky smooth lanlan.
This is definitely a great 2x2 though, and my opinion might change as I use it more.


----------



## wbcuber (Aug 29, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Lubix did wonders to mine!


 
I must try that then!


----------

